# preserving minnows?



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

Is there any good way to preserve large minnows and shad? i have been freezing them in a little water, but its a pain to thaw them everytime i go out. I also tried freezing them without water, but then they start to get freezer burnt and dry. 

Would salting them help?


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

A guy on a pier once told me to use mineral oil. I tried this with some shad and they look like the day they came out. I had no idea when I went to the store where to find it until someone told me it was a laxative! 

Zob


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

thats what i was going to say, mineral oil...never done it but seems like it would work. what about salting and saving them.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i put them in the min. oil. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jeremy L said:


> ........I also tried freezing them without water, but then they start to get freezer burnt and dry.


How about "marinating" them in mineral oil then use a vacuum (Food Saver) packer/sealer on them, then freezing them?


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Try "flash freezing" them flat on a cookie sheet. As soon as they stiffen up, vacuum pack them and keep them in the freezer til you need them. We preserve suckers, smelt, shiners, shad, etc. that way and take them to Canada. Very effective on pike.
The food saver method eliminates freezer burn, too.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Came across this a few years ago on the St Joe pier for saving alewifes.

One gallon cold water
2 cups CANNING/KOSHER salt
soak overnight
drain well
do not rinse
Flash freeze singularly on wax paper
package in small amounts when frozen

I've used this now for two years and the bait doesn't turn mussy when you thaw it. I usually do about 20/30 pounds of alewife a year for pier/river fishing.


----------

